# Goblet Evo Field Pro slingshot



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

New Goblet EVO Field Pro, what is it like ?

Also first time shooting with that and using Catty Shack Bullet pouch.

I wasn't sure, if I gonna like this as much as Black Kningt, but after shooting

today my answer is YEAHHH !!!


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Great slingshot, great shooting!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Awesome comparison and great shot!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shot ! Cool frame and super cool pouch. 
Who actually makes those frames?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Valery said:


> Great slingshot, great shooting!


Thanks Valery :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Island made said:


> Awesome comparison and great shot!! Thanks for sharing


Thank You very much Island made :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shot ! Cool frame and super cool pouch.
> Who actually makes those frames?


Thanks Ibojoe B)

Wayne Martin is the seller

https://www.cattyshack.co.uk

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCx3n6mn8oYMl4tQ9cc25Glg


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Great shooting! You seem to be very accurate with all the different versions of evo.

Cheers


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

very nice frame....second shot wow


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Still the best videos and amongbthe greatest shooters.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Great Shot


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> Great shooting! You seem to be very accurate with all the different versions of evo.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks vince4242 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Got Bands said:


> very nice frame....second shot wow


Thank You very much Got Bands :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

MakoPat said:


> Still the best videos and amongbthe greatest shooters.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank You very much MakoPat  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Great Shot


Thanks Reed Lukens :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video


Thanks Tag  :thumbsup:


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Noiiiccee!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> Noiiiccee!! That's awesome!!


Thank You very much DragonEyeShooter1 :headbang:


----------

